# Yahoo Fantasy Draft Applet/wont load.....



## redwingsfan1990 (Jun 22, 2011)

So ive been trying to enter a yahoo fantasy hockey mock draft and it wont seem to load. Ive tried both IE and Firefox, no luck..ive updated my adobe and jave..no luck i cant seem to get it to load.. whats preventing it????


----------



## redwingsfan1990 (Jun 22, 2011)

Java*


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

Please see this link, might be of helped.


----------

